
Ask HN: What are my options to host a 10-20TB Postgresql server on the cheap? - thisismyhnuser
The obvious answer is Amazon but was wondering if there are cheaper options. I&#x27;ve thought about using Backblaze B2 Cloud Storage (.005&#x2F;GB storage + .05&#x2F;GB transfer out). That would only host the actual data without the server but I&#x27;m not sure it would work if I need on-demand access to it. Are there any other options?
======
eip
[https://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-
servers/storage/](https://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-servers/storage/)

[https://www.hetzner.de/ot/hosting/produkte_rootserver/sx291](https://www.hetzner.de/ot/hosting/produkte_rootserver/sx291)

------
elchief
Performance? Reliability? Expected bandwidth usage?

------
mailslot
GCE is cheaper, but you get what you pay for.

~~~
thisismyhnuser
this? [http://www.gcehosting.com/](http://www.gcehosting.com/)

